# moving with a step child, will he need to adopt her first?



## joanna2467 (Jul 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

We have been looking into getting our visas but don't know how it would work with regards to my eldest daughter who is not my husbands biological child. Will he need to adopt her before we go? If anybody knows or can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated,
Thanks in advance
Joanna


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

joanna2467 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We have been looking into getting our visas but don't know how it would work with regards to my eldest daughter who is not my husbands biological child. Will he need to adopt her before we go? If anybody knows or can point me in the right direction it would be much appreciated,
> Thanks in advance
> Joanna


As your daughter and assuming your husband is the applicant she would be permitted to accompany you as a sponsored child. There is the matter, however, of obtaining her biological father's permission to take her out of the UK. This will definitely be required. You should read the Canadian Government website of family sponsorship:-
Immigrating to Canada: Sponsoring your family


----------



## WhiteRose (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi, we have had to get a letter from my ex-husband signed and witnessed by a solicitor giving his permission for my son to leave the UK. If he agrees to it it only costs around £50.


----------



## joanna2467 (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks WhiteRose. Can I ask how you went about doing this. Did the solicitor draft up a letter to be signed? I have not had contact with her father for about 8 years which is why we thought about adoption as if they can't find him the court should rule in our favour straight away. If we were going to get a letter signed I could always find him on facebook. I just don't know what to do for the best. Can there be any repercussions with just a letter ie the father changing his mind?

Thanks again
Joanna


----------

